# Shut up and Dance



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.cci-ammunition.com/game/default.htm

eyegottagitbak2wurk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang it Goob. I have to set the lap top all the way across the room to see those dogs in that 24 power Nikon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Dang it Goob. I have to set the lap top all the way across the room to see those dogs in that 24 power Nikon.


 -_O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang holes in the screen now.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

38 on the first try!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

45!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

56


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

56!!!!


I'm not saying what I got...somewhat lower than that.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

60 on the first try. hahah.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Dang - that was a challenge! 50 on first try, 56 on second - had to change my mouse speed so the cursor would be more sensitive.

60?! WOWSA!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> Dang - that was a challenge! 50 on first try, 56 on second - had to change my mouse speed so the cursor would be more sensitive.
> 
> 60?! WOWSA!


uh....what's a mouse?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> uh....what's a mouse?


You know, they are one of those things that run around the cabin that you shoot with a .22 or a pellet gun.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

57. As soon as I remember how to make my mouse faster there will be trouble.

Critter, you are about due for a new broom.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > uh....what's a mouse?
> ...


A ha, ha, I use a keypad, not good for playing video games. I may get my mouse thingie out and show you fellas a thing or two. I bet I could double my score, get a 60!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

51...Don't know how to speed up the mouse.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Hee heee! You ought to see what happens when somebody as slow as I am has a really fast mouse. I was too busy looking for the cursor to play prairie dogs.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

54


----------

